
A Better Alternative to Dokku? - interactivecode
I have a DO droplet to run my web apps and small sites. Is there a better way to manage my sites than using dokku. Dokku seems to take a lot of space for a small number of sites.<p>If possible with a dashboard&#x2F;interface but terminal based would also work.
======
IloveHN84
Try Portainer

